# OK guyz and girls. 1st SPY PICS of the new 5-Series



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

From the german press. Yes they're comp generated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Okay, while that has tons of elements from the awful 7-series and questionable E46 sedan facelift, somehow it doesn't look half bad there. That, unlike the 7-series, still looks like a BMW.

(My god, what am I saying... Am I actually ACCEPTING a Bangle design??








)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *From the german press. Yes they're comp generated. *


Mmmm. Looks good. I'll have one of those.

Please don't say iDrive ...

Patrick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *(My god, what am I saying... Am I actually ACCEPTING a Bangle design??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ! Tom, I'll bookmark this thread


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

It looks very... Passat-like. Like the Passat's bastard son, beaten with an ugly stick.

Gag. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Not as bad as I expected...I would have to see the headlights closer to see if they look like the 7's amazingly ugly headlights :thumbdwn: And the trunk doesn't look like an afterthought like the 7's does :thumb:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

*Not bad.*

Better then the 745i. Not as attractive as the new Mercedes E class.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

That's more what the E65 shoulda looked like. The humpy trunk is nearly gone and the taillights look better than the 02 E46, although their roundiness and the rear quarter in general make it look a bit Lexus GSish. Heck, the whole thing looks a bit GSish.

But its got those nasty 02 E46 pinhole fogs too... Good thing, I hope, that this is still a doctored spy photo.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

No way--that still looks like crap to me. I will always think Chrysler Cirrus and Dodge Stratus when I see that trunk


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The bangle brain washing must be slowly working. These aren't as replusive as the new 7. 

Atyclb--- I agree... it looks like the big brother of the Cirrus/Stratus.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

At least they grace the design with a beautiful wheel like the type 44. Man that trunk looks like a Stratus. This ads fuel to the theory that Bangle is a Daimler Chrysler robot.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *It looks very... Passat-like. Like the Passat's bastard son, beaten with an ugly stick.
> 
> Gag. :thumbdwn: *


ROTFLOL! Couldn't agree more!


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey -- I'm wondering -- if that really is the new 5, it has a much smaller hunchback trunk than the new 7. Makes me think there is hope for the next 3 -- maybe no hump at all?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *Hey -- I'm wondering -- if that really is the new 5, it has a much smaller hunchback trunk than the new 7. Makes me think there is hope for the next 3 -- maybe no hump at all? *


Hey Zurück Bleiben Bitte (Hehe, my fav handle)

those pics are comp. enhanced. But they're giving us a bit idea how they'll look like. But I don't think that we'll see hunchback trunk on the next 3s, just because that 3-Series will be smaller than E65 and there'll be no place to put a trunk like that. But, hey, Bangle is a wizard


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

To tall IMHO. Where is the sleek low slung BMW look of old. To tall, frumpy and yes GS'ish looking



And those back lights look like they came directly off a civic sedan!! 

Don't mind the lower half, just fix everything above the beltline!! :thumb:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: OK guyz and girls. 1st SPY PICS of the new 5-Series*



TD330ci said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly the pic I was going to display and say it resembled a GS... The front and rear don't, but the side view, I'm in agreement.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

At first glance, it's like  

But I think it will grow on me, unlike the E65 :tsk:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Not half bad!:thumb: I'd buy one, maybe. Looks way better than the E65:thumbdwn:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Not bad.*



Ed328Ci said:


> *Better then the 745i. Not as attractive as the new Mercedes E class. *


I agree - the new E-Class is HOT!


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Hey Zurück Bleiben Bitte (Hehe, my fav handle)
> 
> those pics are comp. enhanced. But they're giving us a bit idea how they'll look like. But I don't think that we'll see hunchback trunk on the next 3s, just because that 3-Series will be smaller than E65 and there'll be no place to put a trunk like that. But, hey, Bangle is a wizard  *


I went to the website...I don't think they're computer enhanced.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SS said:


> *
> 
> I went to the website...I don't think they're computer enhanced. *


There's a guy whose name is Christian Schulte (Schulte Design). He's one of the most hated fantasy car designer among the car manufacturers. I saw this link on the Audi website awhile ago. Recommended reading, really funny stuff.

As for this picture, I think it started as a 3-Series before it got Photoshopped (like someone said it on the b.org) It is still too early for a picture of a final product. Keep in mind that we haven't seen the masked and taped spy photos yet. Take a look at the pic below, this was the first pics seen around










Now take a look at the one below. It's from Schulte Design










As said I still think that it's computer enhanced. IMO, the car is looking real good, but still need to see it in person. And I think the taillights are needing modifications.


----------



## silroc (Dec 21, 2001)

*i like*

looks ok

it will grow on you - trust me

just wish the trunk was a little better


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Alex -- thanks for the umlaut on Zuruck! They're a pain to type on a US keyboard!

You did see the ZBB story I posted a while back, right?



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Hey Zurück Bleiben Bitte (Hehe, my fav handle)
> 
> *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *Hey Alex -- thanks for the umlaut on Zuruck! They're a pain to type on a US keyboard!
> 
> You did see the ZBB story I posted a while back, right?
> 
> *


Hehe, yes I did, great story. I am still hearing it when I take the U-Bahn 

Hey, I have something for ya!

click me


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks Alex! I needed that!



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Hehe, yes I did, great story. I am still hearing it when I take the U-Bahn
> 
> ...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Okay, while that has tons of elements from the awful 7-series and questionable E46 sedan facelift, somehow it doesn't look half bad there. That, unlike the 7-series, still looks like a BMW.
> 
> (My god, what am I saying... Am I actually ACCEPTING a Bangle design??
> 
> ...


Don't worry TD. The car does look good! :thumb: Maybe Bangle has been reading your posts in regards to the new 7 and decided to give you a break!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I hope these really aren't what bimmer is moving toward.....Please leave the 3 alone!!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *I hope these really aren't what bimmer is moving toward.....Please leave the 3 alone!! *


C'mon now... It's not that bad...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Oh yes it is. Top is wayyy too round, Chrysler dropped the Cab Forward, is bimmer trying to break into it?

Like the 7 it just doesn't look like a bimmer except for the double kidneys


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*There's hope that Bangle might be fired*

before the next 3 series is fully formed. If the E65 is a flop after 1 year-- maybe there'll still be time to de-uglify the next 3. Although I don't think this 5 is necessarily that close to what we will actually see-- it would help a lot if they got rid of the side crease and made the top of the grille and the headlights line up. I really don't see why this trunk can't get a conventional cut-line. Bangle had some sort of twisted reason- but I still don't see why this trunk has to be cut like that...


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Maybe Bangle drives a lexus GS....

Still, I like it....


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> There's a guy whose name is Christian Schulte (Schulte Design). He's one of the most hated fantasy car designer among the car manufacturers. I saw this link on the Audi website awhile ago. Recommended reading, really funny stuff.
> 
> ...


Whoa...pretty creepy the guy imagines this stuff and posts it! Anyway, I agree that the car in the pix started as a 3-series...just look at the bumper & the lights. And you're right, we have not yet seen the taped shots...


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

not nearly as bad as I thought, hopefully BMW will learn from the imminent failure of the E65, the 5 has to be good, not just to designers, but to the general public. If the general concensus of a design is good, its a winner.


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

btw, im changing to a 3er coupe soon, but the one thing ill miss about my car is the redisigned front, it really is beautifull, provided you get the sp bumper, outclasses the sedan (01) and coupe front IMHO.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I think I see a little G35 in there somewhere....


----------

